

Mou for iPad, the physical version. - chenluois
http://moustand.com

======
chenluois
Since now (April 2013), Mou (<http://mouapp.com>) has successfully evolved
from a software (Markdown editor) into a physical entity (Tablet Stand) -
MouStand (<http://moustand.com>).

